# HK bank/ tax for business in china?



## bingrella (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello,

I don't live in HK but will be visiting there often over the next few months. I'm doing business in China and will be having some payments come in from a Chinese company (from their HK office/ banks).

For examples sake, say I'm having usd20k incoming and will have to pay usd10k outgoing in costs, this leaves me with 10k profits. As the contract is with a Chinese company but paid from their HK division will any of these profits be taxable?

Would it be legal to be paid directly into a personal bank account or in this scenario do you think it's also necessary to open a HK company?

I understand I'll have to have it all properly checked out but if anyone can give me any heads up it'll be a good help.


----------

